# Kid-Phone: American Artisan



## Abishai100 (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm a big fan of the Internet and email, and I've always been an amateur history fan of phone/communication systems developments in America (i.e., Pony Express, UPS, etc.).

Remember the successes of those wonderful harvest-themed Cabbage Patch Kids dolls?

Well, since the modern age is representative of communications networking (i.e., eTrade, smartphones, etc.), I thought it would be lucrative to create a special plastic toy phone manufacturing company.

We could call the company *Kid-Phone*, and we would distribute specially-designed plastic toy phones for kids to be sold in Toys 'R Us stores.

Such a company would do for telecommunications community spirit what Cabbage Patch Kids did for farm-harvest culture.

If you have interest in arts/crafts and a knack for marketing and are curious about this idea, find me on Facebook and drop me a line (you'll need a Facebook account)!



*Bell System (Phones)*

*Abhishek Gangulee (Facebook)*


----------

